# Want to buy a set of circs...



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I really, really, really love my Karbonz DPNs. I need (well, want) to get a set of circs, interchangeable, to start trying other projects now that I have convinced myself I can knit again. 

I'm looking at the Karbonz sets, and am thinking I may as well buy up the deluxe set to have all the bells and whistles. 

What do y'all think, is there something better I should look at and get over my infatuation w the Karbonz or are they good needles?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Just an observation on my KnitersPride interchangeables...

Even with my rippling sinewy muscles screwing the cable onto the pins I still had a cable unscrew itself during a project. I recommend a drop of medium (a.k.a. Blue) locktight on the cable's threads to help secure them in place.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I really don't know much about Karbonz but understand there is a legion of knitters out there that love them- including one of my best fiber buddies - and she has knit with EVERYTHING. 

There are also dyed-in-the-wool Signature Needle Arts lovers. 

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/...le-circular-set/convertible-circular-set.html

Before I was into my third knitting project, I realized that since I was :

a) out in the woods, inconveniently far from any yarn store
b) impetuous, indecisive, and spontaneous 
c)unnaturally impatient

I realized that I would need to buy EVERY size needle in every size cable length if I was to be truly happy. :teehee: Couple that with my great appreciation for fine tools and wonderful quality handcrafted tools made by Americans (no offense Canadians, Denmarkians, etc) - and I try to patronize and support local artisans when at all possible....

I was ABOUT to order the Symfonize Dreamz (hate that spelling :hair) because of the cool colors - but a thread on this very forum about 4 years ago changed my mind. 

I thought had no choice but to look elsewhere than KnitPicks (made in China and India).  

(Actually, I bought a set of Knit Picks Harmonies and thought they were the best thing ever - and then I was persuaded to try out DyakCraft Darn Pretties. :teehee: and I fell down that rabbit hole big time.)

http://www.dyakcraft.com/

Now, to be honest, I still own some other needles - a few Signatures, a few Addis, some Chiaogoo, some Brittany, some old old Boyes, some Clover, etc. 

But the Darn Pretties (laminated birch) and the Northern Lights (aluminum) are undeniably my favorite interchangeable needles. I have three sets of these needles and one set of the Heavy Metal (stainless steel) sock size interchangeables. 

Sad story - the Darn Pretties are not currently being made due to a warehouse fire at Rutland Plywood - (the Vermont manufacturer that are makers of the laminated birth stock necessary to make these needles)

BUT the good news is that the Northern Lights are back in production with improvements and the same DyakCraft customer service and warranty. You WILL be happy or your money back. 

IF you like _metal needles_ - you might want to think about Northern Lights. I adore the join (best in the business) and the swivelling cable. :thumb:

IF you like _wooden needles_- which warms in your hand - the hand-burnished finish on the Darn Pretties is a knitting experience that is well, heavenly. 

IF you have NO IDEA what you like or _if you are satisfied in every way with Karbonz_ - do yourself a favor - and don't try any DyakCraft needles. 

VERY VERY few of these needles come up on destash and when they do, they are snatched up in mere seconds. I, myself, stalk the Dyakcraft ravelry FS thread every minute of every day and I have managed to score exactly one pair of size 3" needles. Once. 

Sets of interchangeables have popped up on ebay at Christmas time and sold for over $500. I kid you not. 

I cherish and horde and protect "My Precious" like nothing else I own. 

(Oh, and I have some dpns I scored in shop closings and some fixed circulars in big sizes that they no longer make...and I may have a full set of dpns to complete my collection - on order. :teehee 

That being said - not everyone even knows what their preference is - carbon, metal, wooden, brass - it can be something you never even think about - or a certain sound or a certain sensation or a certain smell or a certain feel can send shivers up your spine. 

I don't know what feels right for everyone, but I know what I love.

My advice is to buy the best tools you can afford. I &#9829; great fiber tools. (which is how I also justified a pair of brass spiraled knitting needles with a bone triskelle celtic engraving on cabachon)

http://www.celticswan.com/knitting.htm


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love my Addi Clicks. I do NOT like the screw on interchangeables. Like kkbinco, no matter what I do, they always come unscrewed.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I will second the cheer for Dykraft. I gave a set of their wood interchangeables and I love them. I also have a set of the Knitters Pride and I also have a problem with them coming unscrewed :hair. The Dykraft needles have a swivel so they don't come unscrewed. I got the lace points and the longer needles and I really love them not only for how nice they are but their beauty.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I would love to buy a set of Addi's one day!!


----------



## BrownYaks (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a new set of Knitter's Pride and really enjoy them. I don't know if it is a new accessory but they sent mine with a "key" to help tighten them.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a bunch of Addi's fixed that I got second hand on Ravelry from someone who was destashing. The price was so right I figured it was worth giving it a try. I LOVE them. 
I'm sure I would love Northern Lights even more but I really love the Addi's, too. I have tried less expensive interchangables and despite all my best efforts and careful knitting I end up with a cable coming loose. So if I get another set it will only be NL. In the meantime I am happy as a clam with my Addi's.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like knitpicks line's. They were the created by the founder of Dyakcrafts. 
The reason I love them so is they overall fit in my hands the best and the price.
I think overall for the price/quality they are the best. Plus they just came out with jumbo interchangeable birch, sizes 19, 36 and 50.
The nickel plated ones are my main go to needles.

I bought the Caspian set a little after they first came out and the set I received came apart and I had to superglue the needles back to the metal housing. I misplaced and forgot about them for over 6 months and threw away the receipt, or I would have returned them. I'm sure KP would have replaced them no problems. I've always been very satisfied with custom service with KP. One time I thought they sent me a pair of needles in a mismarked
wrapper. The error was mine and I asked if they would like the needles returned and they said I could keep them. Sometimes you do get bad cables and or needles. KP has always been good and fast about replacing them though.

I have a set of Addi turbo click. They are too short and the tip is too blunt for my preferences. I also have a single pair of their lace long tip. I love those,and wish I would have bought a set as opposed to the smaller ones.

Still imo, the KP's for the money would make a nice back up set too.
I'm debating getting the new Rosewood line.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Addis for me......and that because WIHH introduced me to them in a thread, long ago.



My only beef with my fixed circs is that the spongy tube eventually breaks on one end.
The skinny cable types hold up very well.
I guess my other beef would be that their #36 circs are plastic instead of metal. :grumble:

I do have, between the sizes of 11 and 36....... every length and many duplicates. :whistlin:

Don't mind the Lily Art behind my array, but here is a small representation of my collection.
This is the set that I use to create almost any sweater I can imagine, mostly 17s and 19s.


.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I like how you trained them to hang that way. All their luck won't run out.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'm currently engaged in a life and death struggle with my phone.



This, too......shall pass.



:grumble:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Pearl B said:


> I like knitpicks line's. They were the created by the founder of Dyakcrafts.


sorta...

Let's be clear- there is a lot of confusion regarding the Dyakcraft needles design versus Knit Picks and the lawsuits between the two entities. 

To the best of my knowledge, these are the facts: 

The Diak's (a delightful, crafty couple in Vermont) had been producing beautiful wooden laminated birchwood needles in rainbow colors of Dymondwood and looms since around 2004 under the name Grafton Fibers. 

In 2007, they were SUED by Crafts Americana - the parent company of Knit Picks- over the Diaks _continued_ use of the name "Harmony" for their looms after Knit Picks began producing "Harmony needles". :shocked:

The Diaks were then forced to SUE Knit Picks to allow them to continue to produce their line of looms and to further protect their production of their needle design (layered wooden laminated birchwood) which Knit Picks was also now producing under the "Harmony" name. Knit Picks was basically ordering that Dyakcraft STOP making the needles and looms there were already making because Knit Picks wanted to own the copyright. :shrug:

The needles may LOOK the "same" but they are NOT the same. The connectors are entirely different as are the swivel cables as are the finishes on the laminated birch. 

They LOOK similar but they are not the same. 

My understanding is that the legal proceedings go on. And on.

I am not a real political person but I do so hate seeing a multi-million-dollar-international-company-Goliath bullying and trying to slaughter a hardworking American family and bury the bodies out back. :nono: 

And so, I do not support Knit Picks. :shrug:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

It does take quite a while for a new knitter to figure out HOW they knit (on the end tips, in your palms) continental, western, English, German, Portuguese - picker, thrower- whatever. 

And once you know how you knit, you have to figure out what suits you best. 

Some people NEVER change from the needles they start with- others of us have to try every needle available to determine which is best for us. 

I may be about to try some hexagonal needles from Lakeside Artisans to help with carpal tunnel.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Many thanks to all the discussion on the KAL page (prior to your last post here WIHH), I got curious about the differences between continental and english. 

I *was* knitting english, and couldn't for the life of me figure out why it felt so foreign and awkward. I was doing it that way because the YouTube videos I used to brush up (and the silver sock photos) all did it that way. 

My Nanny Deedee would have been appalled! As soon as I watched a continental video, I flew through three round in a couple minutes! I am having an issue with how to hold my working yarn though... Maybe more practice. 

I have Addi ergo crochet hooks. And I have knitters pride dreamz (I too *hate* the stupid spellings), but haven't used them yet. 

I like metal tips, but like the light warm slight flex of the Karbonz (or wood I suppose). I don't have any wood, but really dislike plastic, haha!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

And Forerunner!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

@BrownYaks - Knitter's Pride makes the Karbonz. And I have a set of their straights that I (think I) like the feel of. How is the quality etc? 

Also, I am not completely set on interchangeable needles. I suffer from all the afflictions in your list WIHH, and would need to have one pair of 

everysinglecombinationavailableever 

Or else I would always need what I don't have. And with that in mind, I looked to the interchangeable sets.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

You know I have no idea what make my needles are.. they're the cheapo ones! All of mine are the same make, and I would recognise the packaging anywhere, grey/blue and orange. but no idea on the actual make. 

EDIT quick amazon search showed they are pony. can see how brand loyal I am, I don't even know what it's called!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Also- looking at these incredibly tiny points-- my mitts wouldn't love that I don't think! 

Addi click long lace (I like pointy!!)- $130 +/-

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071OEL3A/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_gVi8ub0N6N3AP

Dyakcraft Northern Lights- $195 +/-

http://www.dyakcraft.com/aluminum.html

Chiaogoo Twist Red Lace- $114 +/-

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BCOA0IA/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_b1i8ub14HZG4Z

Really, I'd prefer to buy the best I can and not need to upgrade or replace. That's said, I'm not experienced enough to appreciate the nuances of the best on the market... 

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I can honestly say that if I had to choose ONE set of needles, as much as I adore my 2 sets of gorgeous wooden Dyakcraft Darn Pretties, I would go with Dyakcraft Northern Lights. They have the "speed" of the Addi Turbos with a bit of a grippier feel to them at the beginning and they "speed up" with use. I LOVE the sound of the aluminum click and swish and the somewhat padded feel of the anodizing. 

The tips are sharp - sharp enough- but not sharp enough to draw blood if you knit so that you "poke" your stitches off your needles. ( I draw my own blood with the Chiagoo red lace points.) 

The joins are flawless- they do NOT come unscrewed and all I use to screw the cables on is one of those grippy rubber wristbands - you know, the ones the kids get in gum ball dispensers? I &#9829; Soccer, or Wounded Warriors or something like that? 

Because they are metal, I don't worry about throwing them in a basket or project bag and taking them along. The woodens ones? They stay at home. 

I &#9829; these needles. The cranberries are my Northern Lights, the wooden Turquoisey green/blue ones and the black and red and cobalt green and woodgrainy ones are Darn Pretties.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

for comparison sake, here is a picture of a Knit Picks tip and DyakCraft wooden tip- you can see that the Knit Picks tip has more of a blunted off point, the DyakCraft, a conical one. 

The Knit Picks taper comes to an abrupt halt, the DyakCraft taper continues and flows seamlessly into the body of the needle. 

In the next pic, you can see three spots where the Knit Picks "slows down the yarn" 


the abrupt shoulder or ridge at the tip;
the point where metal and wood meet;
and the point where the metal connector (ferrule) screws into the cable.

In contrast, the DyakCraft only has one point of potential snagging - where the needle screws into the connector.

Insignificant details? Maybe - but they made all the difference to me. And they are my "forever needles".


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pictures, WIHH. It really helps to see a side by side comparison!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I honestly am not trying to make anyone unhappy with the needles they own - they all have their selling points - and everyone knits so differently, that what works for me, may not work for you- hence the huge selection of needles out there in the market. &#9829;


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

This is good info. It's helpful for beginners. I'm going to try making a hat on circular needles...currently finishing one that I've knitted back and forth.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Because I'm impulsive, impetuous and impatient, I ordered the Addi turbo long lace clicks like I shared above. If I don't love them, I will resell them! I'm ready to try more things!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - where did you get that case for your needles? It looks so tidy....

Lexi - I will be interested to hear how you like the clicks.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I do like the way my Turbos click when I knit real fast.


:huh:


.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota- those are "Graces's Cases" and they are the cat's meow for the problem that once was my knitting needle chaos.

Grace will custom make these cases in any assembly you choose to house your needles. I have a Deluxe Custom Case which houses up to four sets of interchangeables and a whole host of fixed circulars and a medium case (for dpns). I also snagged a small travel or project case for carrying a mix when I travel. 

I love the spillproof spandex sleeves they slide into. You can send her your mix of materials for a truly custom case or she makes some herself and lists them on her etsy site and sells them ready made. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/GracesCases

on ravelry, there is a whole thread at the DyakCraft forum about her cases. Its a thread that has been going on for over 3 years! 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/dyakcraft-fiber-tools-lovers/1945435/3951-3975#3952


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, WIHH!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

New question: I need size 3.5-17 dpns. I have the sock sizes. Recommendations?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I had Knit Picks Harmony dpns-( managed to snag some DyakCraft for the smaller sizes) and I also have some bamboo Clover ones. I like the bamboo for stuff that it really slippery. 

When I am knitting with the bigger dpns, I am usually just closing the top of a hat or something and "speed" is not a big issue. When knitting in dpns in the smaller sizes, speed CAN be an issue, so I go laminate birch or even Signature stilettos.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Like this ok you think? 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00146CBQU/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_bD08ub0XY29WS


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

those look good- I have never seen those particular ones before but they have lots of great reviews!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

They're mine!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have those! They seem to work just fine. I don't have other ones like DPNs or such to compare to - but the little I have done with DPNS they seem to work just fine. They feel warmer in my hands than the old metal ones that I have that mom gave me from her stash.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

My addis arrived today. They're lovely feeling. The case is hideous, haha! The mechanism for changing the tips is pretty neat! Will cast something on them tnrw for pics!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Are the addis a silver or gold color? Do they have a feeling of weight, or are they ultra light? Do they feel solid, or hollow?


Did you get the dpns? What do you think of them? Some of the reviews on Amazon were real good, and some not good at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Silver
Pretty lightweight
Hollow, but not so's you'd notice.

I have the Addi plastic dpns in 13, 15, 19 and 36.....all 8", and I'm happy with them.
I only use them for small diameter projects like mittens, belts and stocking cap tails.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Pearl B said:


> Are the addis a silver or gold color? Do they have a feeling of weight, or are they ultra light? Do they feel solid, or hollow?
> 
> 
> Did you get the dpns? What do you think of them? Some of the reviews on Amazon were real good, and some not good at all.
> ...



The addis are silver. They feel solid and substantial, much more so than my KP Karbonz. They warm quickly, and to me they feel more solid than hollow. They all in all feel good quality. They case is hideous though, haha!

I did get the wooden dpns. They seem "ok". They're cheap, and they feel so, but I think they will work out fine for what I need them for. 

I ordered a few sets of turbo sock rockets to try doing socks on circs, they will arrive today! Got this book I'm following-









What a rabbit hole that KAL has sent me down...


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I found a series of videos for doing toe-up two-at-a-time socks on circs if you want to have a peek. Enter that rabbit hole here:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-xwlUcIHMU


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks!

I started looking at toe-up, but most of the patterns I like are top down so I figured I may as well learn that from the start!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I tried two-at-a-time and it made me want to poke my eyes out with all those needles. :nono: Not for me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Last night I started my first ever socks on circulars. Toe-up. This pattern: Skew

I'm crazy.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You Lexi and Forerunner!

I happen to be doing socks toe up on a pair of Addis 2, 32" cable.
They actually are the needles that inspired me to ask. If the lace set is like them, and sounds like they are, I will probably get a set.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So I, ummmmm........made socks.......too.

About five months ago.

Had a bunch of odds and ends in black.

Size 17 needles.

Gauge was great, whatever that is.....

They look like elf boots and I wore them to bed, all winter, in my 30 degree winter night haven.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

For those trying two circulars and two socks at a time, I found a couple of things that helped me. I use a colored stitch marker between the first and second stitch at the start of the "round", and another different color between the second to last stitch and the last stitch. I try to use different circulars to make it easier to tell apart. For example; I used addi lace for one circular, and a silver one of different length for the other. If the cables are different colors, that is also helpful.

Jacki


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Jacki!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Jacki, I USUALLY use 2 circulars - and have accumulated several brands of the same size so that I can have different "feeling" and different "looking" needles so that I don't get cornfused - ya know, one colorful wooden Knit Picks Harmonies circular and one old aqua Boye circular.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I agree WIHH, I collect needles, and stitch markers to help me do lace, Aran, and color patterns. It really helps me on those occasions when I make a mistake because it narrows down the mistake area.

Maybe some day I will actually knit something without making a major mistake, but I am not holding my breath.

Jacki


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Lexie - I'm so glad you posted about the Karbonz! When I went to the LYS, they had them, so I got them, and I LOVE them!!

I've only just used ACMoore DPNs, and what a difference these make! I'll be adding to my collection


----------

